# Scanbuttond



## hruodr (Apr 5, 2017)

Is  the port sysutils/scanbuttond in FreeBSD 11 working?

When I start it, I get the following:


```
fbsd scanbuttond: scanbtnd_open failed, error code: -19
```

I have a "Epson Perfection 1660 Photo" scanner, scanbuttond works with it and Linux.

Thanks for any hint.

Rodrigo.


----------



## hruodr (Apr 5, 2017)

I got above code in /var/log/messages.


----------

